# Is there a thread for bone health?



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

HI All,

I'm told that being on thryroxine for 6 years since my thyroidectomy is the reason why bone mass density scans are showing that I've got osteopenia.

I'm sure there must be a 'bone health' thread here but I can't find it. Can anyone help?

Sue


----------



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Sue,

i found a few osteopenia threads that might help you

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/4924-osteopenia/

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/1834-osteopenia/

do you mind me asking what is the difference between osteopenia and osteoporosis if you know? (just curious)

i don t have it ..yet.. but i am sure it will come eventually if i already have issues with Calcium intake. although the word "osteoarthritis", was mentioned to me before ( left knee), which does not sound too good.

hope that helps

cascais

ps : my mother is nearly 75 (she is in france), she has osteoporosis and she takes an injection of "prolia" every 6 months (if you want to google it), she also had her thyroid taken out probably 15 years ago now, so she is on thyroid drugs and calcium also (although her doc seems useless, she didn t have a bone density scan in 13 years, and he was telling her she didn t need one... a new scan showed she was in the red zone for her back and her hips and orange in various other areas- not sure what it all means though- they tell her nothing.) ..


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Caascais, thanks for those links. To answer your questions, oestopenia means low bone mass density and is an observation not a condition. When you have a DEXA bone scan your bones are compared with a healthy adult with peak bones and so the oeteopenia diagnosis often follows from scores that indicate your bones are not as good as theirs. They are potentially vulnerable to fracture but not as much as someone diagnosed with osteoperosis (again that's a diagnosis made by comparing an individual's bones to peak bones).


----------



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

Sue said:


> Caascais, thanks for those links. To answer your questions, oestopenia means low bone mass density and is an observation not a condition. When you have a DEXA bone scan your bones are compared with a healthy adult with peak bones and so the oeteopenia diagnosis often follows from scores that indicate your bones are not as good as theirs. They are potentially vulnerable to fracture but not as much as someone diagnosed with osteoperosis (again that's a diagnosis made by comparing an individual's bones to peak bones).


thanks Sue, that's answers the question,

i hope you find the answers you need in those threads

cascais


----------

